# What is a diz?



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I seen WIHH mention it so I did agoogle search and seen one but what is it _for? what do you do with it?_

Thanks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This should explain and show how they are generally used Using a Diz


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

..... how come a diz is not used after carding ?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Caren said:


> What is a diz?


I could have soooooo much fun answering this question! But since I know you guys are such serious folks, I thought better of it.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever I believe I asked what a diz is..........................I KNOW what a ditz is! LOL


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you CAN use a diz after carding -in fact many people diz off of drum carded batts. I have never seen anyone diz off hand cards though -:shrug: for proper dizzing, there needs to be resistance- and I think hand cards would be too light-but maybe if you clamped them down?
> 
> What Sarah Anderson showed us in our drum carding workshop a few weeks ago was to take the batt off the drum carder by rolling it into a big rolag over a knitting needle- then she gently began to pull the fiber off the end in vortex - not exactly like straightly-lined(is that a word?) dizzed fibers would come off - but somewhat similar.


Oh ! I didnt even think about the resistance ! COOL BEANS !!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Miz Mary said:


> Oh ! I didnt even think about the resistance ! COOL BEANS !!


I'm going to have to try this! I got a really nice bat of wool, mohair, alpaca & bunny from a friend in a barter situation.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A diz is a way to spend time with your fibre that could more productively be spent spinning. 

I'm kidding - they are useful tools and having long rovings is a really nice thing. For me, though, it's more work than it's ever worth - but I like to spin right off a batt, or to tear it into strips, or to spin small hunks of fluff from the fold ... so long strands of fibre don't add anything to my spinning, and the time it takes to diz off a carded batt or off combs is time I'd rather spend spinning. 

Although, dizzing off combs *does* get out the last bits of lumpy stuff, and once in a blue moon I'll do that, if I want really luxuriously easy stuff to spin with. 

You can use a slotted spoon (like for serving vegetables) or the lid off a spice jar (the large hole kind, not the small holes) in a pinch.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

how big are those holes?

the only "diz" I've ever used was a pop-top. I'm a pottery teacher and that looks like something to make the week my class does "basic slab projects and test tiles"


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

RootsAndWings, I bet a drinking straw would be a good cutout for the largest size hole - not the great big Slurpee straws (umm do you call them Slurpees? The frozen pop things you get at the corner store) - the little skinny straws. A bamboo skewer would be good for the smaller size, and then something in between I guess.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks, I will definitely have to try that. The pop top is really big (like a slurpee straw lol!) and I end up thinning the draft as I go.


----------

